# Linothele megatheloides



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody got any info on this species?
Just noticed them on a leading website and there stunning!
i would like to get one, but obviously i'd like to learn more about them first, as i wanna be able to give her the best care.
John:2thumb:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Just cut this from arachnoboards

It is a diplurid from Brazil. Used to go under the name of L. magdalene. They web A LOT, are not aggressive.

apparently 4" legspan as adult, from Brazil so I'd go with 80% humidity, 77 deg (f) and deep sub for possibly burrowing and piece of cork bark.

which website did you see them on?


----------

